# Your favorite dog books?



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

As I was reading people's suggestions about books on Maltese, training, toy dogs, dog health, 
I wondered about everyone's favorite books. :biggrin: 
Please let us know three books you would suggest 
for summer reading or your all time favorites! :thumbsup: 
This could be very helpful and fun. :yes:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Dog Owner's Home Veterinary Handbook - James M. Griffin, MD & Liisa D. Carlson, DVM
The Little Dog's Activity Book - Deborah Wood
Little Dogs: Training your pint-sized companion - Deborah Wood


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

The Other End of The Leash by Patricia McConnell
The Seven Ages of Man's Best Friend by Jan Fennell
Good Owners, Great Dogs by Brian Kilcommons & Sarah Wilson

I'm an avid reader. I have other books I've bought, but haven't had a chance to read yet. I may need to revise!!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm going to break the rule and list more than three:


All time favorite dog book: Marley and Me (John Grogan)
Second favorite: I have read several of Jon Katz' books and enjoyed all of them

For something more academic/educational:

Dogspeak: How To Understand Your Dog and Help Him Understand You (PetsMart)
Puppy's First Steps (Faculty of the Cummings School of Veterinary Medicine at Tufts)
How Dogs Think (Stanley Coren)

Currently reading:

Bones Would Rain From The Sky 



Joy


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Calming Signals, Turid Rugas

Culture Clash, Jean Donaldson

Anything Patricia McConnell


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Right now I'm reading " The Culture Clash: A Revolutionary New Way to Understanding the Relationship Between Humans and Domestic Dogs" Jean Donaldson
"The Dogs Mind" Bruce Fogle and 
"Dog Language:" Roger Abrantes
In fact I have to get off line and get back to my reading..LOL


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

I just finished a new book that was great called "The Art of Racing in the Rain", by Garth Stein. 
Also the John O'Hurley books are fun too.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Jun 17 2008, 08:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592779


> Little Dogs: Training your pint-sized companion - Deborah Wood[/B]


I second this one. Great training book for sure. There was only one major thing I didn't agree with. That was training your dog to never look up at you. It said in the book that it can put too much strain on their necks. I thought that was crazy I would never teach my kids not to look up at us.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

All of Patricia McConnell's books. I have three and have read two so far. Great info and well-written.

The Culture Clash, Jean Donaldson

Little Dogs: Training Your Pint-Sized Companion, by Deborah Wood


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

has anybody read maltese savvy,i saw a ad for it ,giving 3 other dog books free for 20 dollers .cant buy it overseas,was wondering was it as good as they say;read marley and me loved it.. :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

It seems like the only books I enjoy always have to be about a dog or involve a dog.  When my first maltese Bijou was beginning his process of crossing over to the Bridge, I was a wreck. :smcry: I knew I had to take some steps to help me prepare for the grieivng process. I got into reading very spiritual books about animals and the afterlife. I am not very religious, but the the book I read just comforted my soul. I am not preaching this book whatsoever...I read it b/c it helped me think of where my Bijou may go after he soul left this Earth. I found a lot of peace in reading about these author's thoughts of where animals go. Very interesting reads and very heartfelt. 

Animals and the Afterlife: True Stories of Our Best Friends' Journey Beyond Death by Kim Sheridan

And of course LOVED Marley and Me!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Scared Poopless -- a must read for every Maltese owner!!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Definitely, Scared Poopless for healthcare!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

:ThankYou: and Bravo to everyone who posted bood ideas! Anymore out there?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Scaredy Dog! Understanding & Rehabilitating your Reactive Dog. Ali Brown. (JMM/Jackie's recommendation)


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Most of my fav's have already been named, but for history of the Maltese I read this when I got Frosty more than 15 yrs. ago and it is still so interesting. "The Complete Maltese" by Nicholas Cutillo. The one I have is a first addition printed in 1986 and you will still find kennel names that are currently showing and all the wonderful foundation Maltese kennels.

When I got Shoni last summer I got a great book that is really helpful for the new puppy owner. "Small Dogs, Big Hearts" "a guide to caring for your little dog", by Darlene Arden. Like the Deborah Wood book it is especially for the toy dog.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Just reading now a book called "A Rare Breed of Love" the true story of Baby and the mission she inspired to help dogs everywhere by Jana Kohl, Psy.D.

I am about 1//2 through and it is very inlighting...has many pictures of people who are trying to help in getting puppy mills closed for good...she has been to capital hill and taken pictures with even Barrack Obama (imagine a president who also wants to end this horror) as well as movie stars, sports stars, politicians and everyday people to help spread the word. 

this is a little girl who was a puppy mill breeding female who was in a cage until finally being rescued...she only has 3 legs and one giant owner who loves her more than life now....the pictures that I love the best are of little Baby kissing her new Mommy.

I wish I could spread it to everyone to read.


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh yes _Small Dogs Big Hearts _is great. 
Teddyandme thanks for the recommendation I just requested this book from the library I work at. It looks great!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

*Bump!*



Teddyandme said:


> Just reading now a book called "A Rare Breed of Love" the true story of Baby and the mission she inspired to help dogs everywhere by Jana Kohl, Psy.D.
> 
> I am about 1//2 through and it is very inlighting...has many pictures of people who are trying to help in getting puppy mills closed for good...she has been to capital hill and taken pictures with even Barrack Obama (imagine a president who also wants to end this horror) as well as movie stars, sports stars, politicians and everyday people to help spread the word.
> 
> ...



Reading this book now, AMAZING is making me want to cry while also making me angry all over again about puppy mills :angry: and animal abuse.... I HIGHLY recommend it to everyone who cares about animals... (aka all of us!!!) but then again, most of us already know about this stuff.... :blush: if only everyone else would read it!! When I'm done, I"m putting it smack dab in the middle of my "dog days of summer" book display at work (the library)  ahh the perks of being a librarian.. :thumbsup:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

A big little life - Dean Koontz


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

Teddyandme said:


> Just reading now a book called "A Rare Breed of Love" the true story of Baby and the mission she inspired to help dogs everywhere by Jana Kohl, Psy.D.
> 
> I am about 1//2 through and it is very inlighting...has many pictures of people who are trying to help in getting puppy mills closed for good...she has been to capital hill and taken pictures with even Barrack Obama (imagine a president who also wants to end this horror) as well as movie stars, sports stars, politicians and everyday people to help spread the word.
> 
> ...


 I just got that book at the library.


----------

